# Dashboard Removal



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

ok so right now im in possession of a touchscreen tablet computer which i just finished disassembling (i am a computer tech so dont go crazy on me) what im planning on doing is fabbing a new screen enclosure into my dash, however to do this i must remove my dash (to run wires and to make the job easier overall) im going to secure the actual motherboard under the dash board and have the touchscreen setting about the same area that the storeage box on top of the dash is
anyways if anyone has a guide or schematic as to how the dash goes in and out of the car i would appreciate being pointed in the right direction

thanks in advance guys (will post pics once the project is complete



incase you guys want to know what this computer will be used for here is the gist, but not everything
scantool (show tach and speedo etc)
mp3/video
dvd
internet
old console games (snes etc)
GPS


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

if your is an older sentra 2000-03 most of the dash is snap together with very few screws


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

cral said:


> if your is an older sentra 2000-03 most of the dash is snap together with very few screws


damn i forgot to post what car i have
lmao im sorry guys i was all wrapped up in the excitement of how i was gona do it, and fogot, 

its an 06 spec v


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

lol prob still snap together ---- i have owned 3 sentras and a maxima and all have been snap togther


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

Cant point you to a thread, but I can tell you it is a PIA!!!!! Wiring my apexi to the center concil was like stepping into the 7circle of hell!!!


----------

